# TAX MAN and EDP etc



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Information from a Belvin Franks meeting last wednesday in the Algarve.

The Finanças [ Portuguese tax office ] now have complete and unrestricted access to the electricity and water companies billing records. If consumption is regular each month then they want to see that the owner, who is presumed to be living there, is declaring an income to the taxman - and one consistent with the electricity consumption, anyone declaring an income of €6000 per year with a bill of €300 per month is going to be investigated. If though there is no consumption in the winter and a massive surge in the summer than the property is likely to be a rental home and again they will be looking to see that the rents have been declared.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Happy days probably worthwhile reminding residents and non residents who let out holiday accommodation or B&B that they require an AL Licence and file tax returns


----------

